# Whats This Make?



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Alrighty. The logo on the dial, and the movement. I really don't know what this is. This is not a text lol


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

It spells "J U G S"

So the inscription on the movement means "For the JUGS"

Interpret that any way you like.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting, thanks, never sat to figure it out that far.

It says on the top of the movement also "Made Expressly" so Made Expressly For The JUGS

Who are these JUGS?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Perhaps you can show us the rest of the movement. Then we can see from which country the watch is. That would help finding the manufacturer!

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yes. yes the whole thing. 

same symbol on the movement with what looks like UD beside it


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Looks like a Illinois proberly a private label,A jeweler will buy watches from a watch company and have his name and town some times put on the movement.looks like a Model 3,18 size,is it also lever set?


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a photo of my Illinois it's a model 1 keywind and yours is a model 3 but they all most look the same and mine is a 7 jewel and yours is a 15 jewel.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The seller, a buddy did figure out in the end what it was, he was on holidays while it was listed.

So from conversation "The watch for the guild I did not know about was an Aurora, was a 1 star and listed for around $400, it is in the book, sold too cheap"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Good theme James, let's see

"For the - Universal Jugglers Guild and Society" :grin:

"For the - Guild of Unlikely Jam-Makers and Smugglers" 

"For the - Goldsmiths, Silversmiths and Jewellers Union" :thumbsup:

you could go on forever - is there a prize? Another of those wonderful HERC watches? :rofl2:


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Your right it's a Aurora it has the Hard's Pat. regulator first used in 1886 that was used by Aurora watch co.


----------

